# Anybody ever paint a fiberglass shower?



## Matt-In-Henderson (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a customer who wants to know if I can paint the pan portion of his fiberglass shower. He says that the white fiberglass tracks too much dirt/foot prints and is hard to clean. He wants to paint on something that is a darker color and will bond to the pan as well as last a long time. I have painted some weird crap in my day... but never a shower. Any ideas, experiences, suggestions? Product, application? Or should I just run away screaming!!?? 

Matt


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm sure there are some products that would last , but I wouldn't do it .....that much moisture and constant water I'd worry about it failing


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Matt-In-Henderson said:


> I have painted some weird crap in my day... but never a shower. Any ideas, experiences, suggestions? Product, application? Or should I just run away screaming!!??
> 
> Matt


I once painted a glazed tile shower...walls, ceiling and floor.
Cleaned/scuffed/lacquer base primer/polyurethane base paint.
Went back 2 years later and it only needed a couple minor touch ups.
Not saying (at all) that's what you should do here...just throwing it up on the board.

Someone here knows for sure what to use...but not me.


----------



## Matt-In-Henderson (Jun 1, 2011)

The whole idea kinda scares me... Im at that age, and have done my job long enough... that trying something Ive never even heard of gives me the Willes!! (Apologies to anyone here named Willie.) 

Mattl)


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Matt-In-Henderson said:


> The whole idea kinda scares me... Im at that age, and have done my job long enough... that trying something Ive never even heard of gives me the Willes!! (Apologies to anyone here named Willie.)
> 
> Mattl)


That's what keeps it "fun".

Seems to me like the pan is probably a rough surface..so that's a good start.

If no one replies with a certainty...maybe try a PM to NCpaint1. I bet he'd know.
Might charge you a nickle for his time though...GD cheapskate


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes clean clean clean clean clean. When you think its finally clean, do it again. Then Epoxy.


----------



## Retired From Paint (Jun 12, 2011)

Epoxy pool paint, follow the label instructions.

Best of luck


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok I'm curious now, anyone else?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Boats are painted right? Its not some new gimmick, and if you follow proper procedures and use correct products you will be fine.


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

Retired From Paint said:


> Epoxy pool paint, follow the label instructions.
> 
> Best of luck


Now this is a good idea.... Never would of thought about pool paint... Good call!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

http://www2.dupont.com/Automotive/e...atings/plasticExterior.html#Adhesion_Promoter


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Promar 200 eggshell  No prep needed  Lol Theres a few Epoxies out there. Or just go with "Over Educated Painters"


----------



## Matt-In-Henderson (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks guys...
Ive painted a few pools over the years..
Im going to look into using a pool epoxy.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Rustoleum makes a tub & tile refinishing kit, works for fiberglass. Homax makes one too called "Tough as Tile"


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

So does Xim.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

We shot a tub surround in a rental back in 1989 which I had access to this year to see its condition. It's no longer 1979 Ford Cargo van white but it is sound. No peeling, no nothing, but white discoloring. We shot automotive paint on it.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I painted a porcelain tub and tiled shower walls at my house almost 10 years ago with a brand of Epoxy called Klenks(probably bought at Home Depot) 

it looks great except for two locations: soap dish+ circular drain piece.

I recall it smelling terrible!


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

Matt-In-Henderson said:


> I have a customer who wants to know if I can paint the pan portion of his fiberglass shower. He says that the white fiberglass tracks too much dirt/foot prints and is hard to clean. He wants to paint on something that is a darker color and will bond to the pan as well as last a long time. I have painted some weird crap in my day... but never a shower. Any ideas, experiences, suggestions? Product, application? Or should I just run away screaming!!??
> 
> Matt


SW sells XIM tub kits specifically for your problem. I have heard they work. XIM bonding primer is the best primer I have ever used, so I bet their tub kits work fine.


----------

